# Next menu: Thailand



## Avishar (Jul 10, 2011)

Check out the "Trailer"!

[video=youtube;_PutllXDCUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PutllXDCUE[/video]

It would be pretty awesome to work there, its would be like staging endlessly! Wish I had tickets to this one!


----------



## rockbox (Jul 10, 2011)

It weirds me out when people make upscale food that normally is made on the street. I go to Thailand one to three times a year, and the food there is amazing. Just the quality of ingredients there is second to none.


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 10, 2011)

I had the pleasure of enjoying Paris 1906...but that looks like a killer menu too


----------



## MadMel (Jul 11, 2011)

I like my thai food from the streets lol!!! 
Just the same anywhere I go, I feel that street food is kinda more authentic?
But that is sure a great place to work!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2011)

I think, ironically, this kind of establishment makes street food MORE accessible to people who are wealthy, sheltered, and monocultured. They may want to eat the street food, but they are too scared or intimidated by the culture. This places seems to me the mirror image of a Chef Point Cafe. There's fun in bringing real food to the stuck up, just as there is in bringing fine dining to the people.

Hell, 100 years ago, lobsters were so reviled, there were laws against serving them in prison.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 12, 2011)

I just went to the Next on Sunday to enjoy the new Thailand menu, my review will be coming up shortly.


----------

